# Double Zulu Rig



## Stekor (Mar 25, 2012)

Anyone use this setup when fishing flukes or Zulus? I'm thinking about giving it a go later this evening, and wanted to change my presentation up to see if the results are any different. If you have used it, any tips or suggestions?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I tried it last summer... It was on a YouTube video last year that was posted on ogf.... IMO...it worked well... I didn't get any double headers on it ...it worked just as well as using only one fluke though so I stopped messin with that rig.


----------



## Stekor (Mar 25, 2012)

I'll give it a whirl and see what happens. I didn't have a great fall last year, so I'm going to mix it up and see what happens!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

It looks beautifull when you fish it. I dont know that it is any more effective than just one, but it is more fun to watch it work in the water. It does catch fish but imo it get tangled up with itself too easy.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

I tried it last year too after it was posted. It looked good but I didn't have any luck with it.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Best way to do it here: 





Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Stekor (Mar 25, 2012)

Tried it out for about an hour, landed 2 in the 10-12" range and learned a valuable lesson: I need to work on my hooksets! I lost 4, one of which I'm 110% positive would've been my pb smallie.. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Stekor said:


> Tried it out for about an hour, landed 2 in the 10-12" range and learned a valuable lesson: I need to work on my hooksets! I lost 4, one of which I'm 110% positive would've been my pb smallie..
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


dont be too sure that your hookset was the problem. i used the ZULU most of last summer and missed a ton of fish. the zulu is so long that many times the fish would hit on the back portion of the fluke and miss the hook entirely. i have since found several other lures that are much more productive. in fact, i only used the ZULU once this summer....and caught nothing. they are fun to fish for sure, but they are expensive and dont produce fish as much as other cheaper lures.


----------



## StillH2OBasser (Oct 24, 2010)

YES! It's a great setup this time of year too!


----------

